# Is Anybody Famaliar With This Slingshot?



## tkdslingshotguy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello, I have a Salvadorean Slingshot sent to me from my grandmother. Is anybody famaliar with it? I've never really seen this kind. It sort of looks Mayan like. Take a look at the pictures I attached.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

The tabs look something like the Czech Republic type tab attachment. Only they used a screw to hold the tab in place. Here is a link

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/

Look under.....Making a Slingshot.....rubber attachments.....for a simular picture of the tab type.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

tkdslingshotguy said:


> Hello, I have a Salvadorean Slingshot sent to me from my grandmother. Is anybody famaliar with it? I've never really seen this kind. It sort of looks Mayan like. Take a look at the pictures I attached.


That is deffinately a Mayan slingshot commonly called Hondas or Tira Hules in the Yucatan, they use these to hunt Iguanas, I have one similar set-up from Guatemala.

Take a look at this one from a Museum this is Guatemala Mayan all similar and used for hunting as I said before.







Circa mid 1980s
Note this is not my slingshot, mine is shaped like a monkey.
I'm glad you posted this as its proof of the New World styles using multi strands which are currently attributed stricty to Chinese slingshots and this is proof to the contrary.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Those are way cool slingshots.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

talk about narrow forks!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

While I have never shot one of these I believe they are shot in a flip-style, similar to Jeorg's Stickshot.

I bet the one in your picture is a monster with all those bands, capable of some pretty good power.

@Nico, I have that one in my pictures collection and it's one of my favorite slingshots ever.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Curious.


----------



## tkdslingshotguy (Feb 19, 2011)

It is a really strong slingshot. Just not very good at shooting with it.


----------

